# why?



## cletus the rooster (Oct 5, 2009)

what is the reasoning behind not keeping just a breeding pair?have not got my goats yet but want to make the right choices


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2009)

It is not good to keep an intact male in with females. The males pee all over themselves during rut and really stink up the place. Plus you don't want the males trying to breed the females on a regular basis. A wether (neutered male) is fine to be in with the females though.


----------



## hoosiergal (Nov 5, 2009)

keeping a male in with dairy goats affects the milk and makes it taste strong.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2009)

hoosiergal said:
			
		

> keeping a male in with dairy goats affects the milk and makes it taste strong.


We kept a buck in with our does until he started trying to breed his own kids (watching him try to breed his own son was especially horrifying) and it never affected the taste of the milk..  The "goaty" taste in the milk, if any at all, comes from the chemicals in the doe herself.  That's why lots of folks note a "goatier" taste in the milk of some breeds versus others.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 19, 2009)

> The males pee all over themselves during rut and really stink up the place.


Bucks do that whether they're in with does or not, so that is generally not the reason why most people don't keep a buck for only one doe.

Cletus, the main reason why most people don't keep a buck for only one doe is just economics and work efficiency. You'll have to feed and care for him all year, only to use him to breed her in the fall. You'd be much better off keeping two does, and paying someone for stud service, or having them AI'd. People with larger herds obviously need a buck, and it's worth it for them. They do smell, and it's one thing to have to put up with it for a large herd, but why do it for only one doe? Of course, if you don't mind it, and economic efficiency is not your major concern, there's no reason why you couldn't keep a buck if that's what you want. Just be careful that he can't harm the kids when you have them, like justO warned.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

Over 14 years of farming, herd of 120 boer goats or more, and I always kept my bucks out with my does.

Stink, yes.  Woof--you can't get away from that one usually..LOL

Work problems, yes sometimes.  If working or catching a doe etc...the buck may get in the middle...and of course they can be dangerous.

Unless you want EXACT breeding dates and all that without much work, then separate them.

If only owning 2-3 goats, get someone to bring over a buck and breed.

BUT you can keep a buck in with 2-3 goats all year long.  Many do it.  Of course you can keepa breeding pair!!!


----------



## Rock Farmer (Dec 14, 2009)

I am a buck borrower.  I do not want to have to deal with the musky smell.  My goat pen is only a couple hundred feet from my house.  I would talk to someone who actually keeps bucks so you know what you are getting into.  Most people who own goats love to talk about them anyway.


----------

